# The Lord said, 'If you build me a treehouse, I'll see you never run out of material'.



## Reformedfellow (Apr 3, 2012)

Guy built a big treehouse


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks like a big "house" that incorporated some trees!


----------



## rookie (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no issue if someone wants to build an "Ark" to show a visual of how big it was so we can try and live the past....

But for someone that comes along and said "God told me".....I don't remember reading anywhere in the bible that God wants us to build a treehouse. I see consistently that he wants us to build his kingdom....(mind you, he's the one building it through us). 

I feel sorry, and pray for people that build worldly things "for the glory of God". Same as the people that are feeding the sick and the poor in 3rd world countries "in the name of Jesus", when in reality, those that have discernment, see that they have nothing to do with Jesus except his name when asking for money....


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 3, 2012)

I think this guy has way too much time on his hands.... Think about ALL the great books that he could be reading and studying instead of building this tree house...


----------



## Tripel (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's impressive, and I don't consider it a waste of time. It's just a hobby, similar to restoring old cars or building model boats and airplanes. 

He may be a bit loony with his "God told me..." talk, but he's putting his skills to use.


----------

